# NGD: 2015 Gibson J45 Standard



## twoonie2 (Jan 19, 2008)

Just picked up a gorgeous sounding 2015 Gibson J45 from a local dealer. I've had my eyes on this specific model for a very long time. This is my first acoustic in about 5 years.

Played it non-stop since i got it. Ok .. I did have to get some sleep and come to work this morning... lol But as soon as I get back home, look out!!

I'll post actual photos later today. But the guitar basically looks like this..

http://www.gibson.com/Products/Acoustic-Instruments/2016/J-45-Standard.aspx


Demo:


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

congrats! A J-45 is on my very short list of guitars that I need to own at some point!


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

I have a couple other acoustics available to me and I always reach for my J-45. Congrats on the guitar and enjoy it in good health!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

A truly nice guitar!


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

I played a buddy's J45, probably a 60's model, back in the mid 70's. I actually felt it played better than my (new back then) '75 D18. I wonder how a new J45 compares to the 60's model?


----------



## twoonie2 (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks everyone!! I tried many different brands/models in the same price range and higher and always kept coming back to the J45!!!


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Congrats - I love those!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Nice, congrats!

So is this what they call a "slope shoulder"?


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

sulphur said:


> So is this what they call a "slope shoulder"?


Yes.

Happy NGD @twoonie2 

There's a reason why those guitars are timeless.


----------



## Gearhead88 (Nov 7, 2013)

That's a nice one !!!


----------



## Guyfrets (Aug 20, 2012)

Congratulations, twoonie2, on the new Gibson J45. This is a classic to be sure. Here's wishing you and your new guitar a long and happy future together. And always remember, guitars are people too!!!


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

just picked up one myself, 2015 also, first few days was struggiling a little with the 12s on it but got used to them,( 4 years without a big acoustic) now i wouldnt change guages fer nuttin !I was nicely surprised that the whole git is just great set up as is, often a little tweaking is required, enjoy- enjoy- and then enjoy some more,I
guess gibson can still do it right


----------



## harrym (Jan 19, 2010)

Beauty, very respectable.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Absolutely gorgeous. As more of an electric player, I kinda looked at the price and said...."why would you pay that for an Acoustic?" Then I saw the guitar, and watched the very entertaining video.

then I thought - now THAT is worth the price. It's stunning, everything about it. And the burst puts it over the top....not to mention the sound. Made my ears happy. Congrats.


----------

